# Photos: Gorgeous Bearded Dragons Show Off



## News Bot (Jun 8, 2016)

These frilled lizards called bearded dragons have stunning behaviors. Check out these images of the reptiles from Australia.

*Published On:* 08-Jun-16 09:20 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

